# How many Julidochromis marlieri (Gombe) in a 55?



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

I've found some Julidochromis marlieri (Gombe) and I was wondering how many i could put in a 55 gallon tank. Thanks!


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Disclaimer: I purchased 5 of what were supposed to J. transcriptus about 4 months ago (December 23rd). All were from the same parents.

Based on their coloration, I'm guessing that they are actually J. marlieri (Gombe) They ranged in size from 1 1/8" to maybe 1 3/4" long. These were placed in a 10 gallon tank.

In fairly short order I had to remove three of the five, as the other two had paired and were harassing the others. The two (pair) that were left in the 10G are now about 2" in length ... mebbe a little longer. They recently spawned and there probably 8 to 12 fry in the tank that I know of, of varying sizes.

The three I removed were put into a 55G community tank and at this point one of those three is MIA ... although it's possible that it may have been the smallest one ... so it may just be hiding in the rocks.

Of the two that I'm certain are in the 55G at this point, they are definitely not exhibiting any behavior that indicates they are pairing or BFF's. The largest of the two stays towards the right end of the tank, and the smaller one stays in the middle to the left side of the tank. The larger one will go after the smaller one occasionally and chase it out of what it considers its space.

In fact, the larger one (around 2") will pretty much go after anything it considers has invaded its territory ... including fish that are up to 5x its body mass ... or more. These include a clown (4") and a tiger loach (both 4" or better), Pseudotropheus "acei" (2 1/2") and Melanochromis auratus (2 1/2") ... the latter of which aren't exactly known for being shrinking violets.

Point being they are (or can be) aggressive fish.

I would guess that if your end goal is a "colony" (or "colonies") in a species-only tank (in your other thread), I'd say that if it were me I'd buy 6 to 8 juveniles and hope for two pairs and then re-home the extra fish.

If you set up the tank so that each pair has a separate space (rocks/structure) to claim on each end, it might work ... although given my short amount of time and lack of experience, I'd certainly defer to others more knowledgable than I.

Eventually, you'll get a "colony" ... it just won't be all adult fish ... and you'll likely have to remove the juveniles once they get bigger than an 1" or so.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I would attempt eight to ten, hoping for three pairs. Whether it works or not... all you can do is try. You'll end up with at least two pairs though.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Great, thanks.

Are there any other Julie's that are less aggressive that o could have more of In the tank?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Well... regular transcriptus and ornatus are a "little" less aggressive, though only marginally, and I don't think it is going to make any difference on your final stocking numbers.

Colony wise, Neolamprologus brichardi types are a better bet.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

How many brichardis would I Do?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I'd start with eight as well.... chances are better that you could get three pairs, and then many spawning.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hmmm decisions decisions. Thanks for the help!


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey there, what will you guys do once the aquarium gets filled with babies and they start growing, etc..

I currently have a Jul. Dickfieldi, Neo. Brichardi, Neo. Olivaceous, Neo. Daffodil and 2 Neo. Leleupis in a 140 gallon, just checking them out for now, awesome smart looking fish. I have a 60 gallon tank on standby, not sure what to do yet lol, just letting them grow up together for now, all are around 1.5-2" maximum. No aggression besides the usual introduction, it's amazing though how my Texas, Jewel and Blue Dolphin have never chased or attacked them once, same with the Fronts for the most part, it's as if these Tanganyikan Cichlids have sme kind of secret unseen repell mechanism.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

In community tanks, I've taken the tank apart, and removed all of the fry every six to 12 months, depending on the numbers. Basically when the fry are 1.5" at the largest.


----------

